# Storm Chaser?



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to run this by you guys. About a week ago our area of the country was under some very threatening and potentially dangerous weather alerts and I became aware of this while driving my car and being "whipped around" in the wind. I heard a news bulletin come across the radio, and realized I needed to halt my errand running. While attempting to get home, I was keenly aware of how much I would love to have a significant other in my life who loved me enough to check in on me, and touch base. All of a sudden, I got a text from my husband. (We are currently separated planning on divorcing) He asked me if I was aware of the weather conditions, asked me to tell him EXACTLY where I was, and then gave me instructions on where to go and park my car. He did not even ask about the kids, just me. THIS IS SO NOT LIKE HIM TO CHECK ON ME! He did not even do this when we were residing together. I have to admit, It was a real "turn on!" He just does not do this sort of thing. I am always left to fend for myself, as he always says I am so "tough and confident" that I don't appear to need anyone. What do you guys make of this? SO atypical of him, and HE is the one pushing the divorce. This WAS coming off several weeks of predominantly NC on my part


----------



## dante (Jun 2, 2011)

Kcrat,

Sounds like a good sign. I know how good it must feel to have him do something that he didn't do even when you were still living together. I did the same thing with my wife on Memorial day. Tornadoes and hail and I wanted to make sure she was going to be okay. She seemed to appreciate it, but the NC thing has been tough on me. It seems like there is hope for you if he is thinking about you and cares enough to check. Keep hope alive.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think that he would care about your well being since you are the mother of his children.
I am glad you are ok, the weather has been so weird lately...tornadoes everywhere!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wemogirl (May 31, 2011)

I think it's a good sign. Have you had any interaction with him since? Like DelinquentGurl said, he should care about you as the mother of his children but I hope it's more than that.


----------

